# New User from Seattle



## Murellus (Aug 29, 2011)

Hello World,
Greetings from Seattle! I'm a fledgling Artistic Director of a wonderful group of people focused on the performance and education of Stage Combat. We've been performing one-off special events and small run productions of our original works for a few years now and have been slowly taking the next steps in developing our non-profit company. Keeping with our mission statement of Performance and Education we focus on equal part shows and workshops, performance and classes for anyone interested in stage combat. All of our members have been extensively trained by the SAFD as well as some with the United Stuntmen's Association. I'm always looking for advice from the professional theater community and thought that this forum was a great resource! Also, if anyone has general interest in Stage Combat or would like to get advice from that point of view, please feel free to send a message.

Glad to be here,
Murellus


----------



## Van (Aug 29, 2011)

Sweet ! Great to have you aboard. You'll find several of us are from the Great NW. Having some more Stage Combat knowledge around here will be great as well.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 29, 2011)

Welcome to the Booth! Good to have another local on the boards. Jump in and join the discussion we love to hear what you have to contribute to the community. Also don't miss the wiki, it's full of great information!


----------



## What Rigger? (Sep 1, 2011)

Mur, 
I think I have a lotta questions for you! 

Welcome!


----------

